# Low Cal snacks shipped to you for $6



## serdeluz (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't usually write reviews or brag about products other than makeup, but I though this was worth to share.
I work a desk job so I need to have healthy snacks at all times to avoid an emergency trip to the snack machine. lol
I tried nature Box before, but I just found Graze that offers $6 for snacks with shipping included! sounds like a great deal to me and the snacks portions are just right! 

Also, if anybody wants, I have a friend code KAYH4D7TP that will give you a *FREE first* *and *a *FREE 5th* box. You can cancel after the first box if you don't like it!

www.graze.com

Kay


----------

